# 16 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Sometime next month, I'll be purchasing a 16 Gallon Bowfront. It's the biggest I can get, unfortunately. I'm an experienced aquarium owner, but have never had cichlids. Are there any that could be done in a 16 Gallon? If so, how many? Etc.

I really love the Afra Cichlid, but believe 16 gallons is too small. Are there any other small and colorful ones that would be possible?

Thank you!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

apistos


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Have a look at shell dwellers from Lake Tanganyika. They are incredibly amusing and there are a few species that would be a good fit for your tank.


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

triscuit said:


> Have a look at shell dwellers from Lake Tanganyika. They are incredibly amusing and there are a few species that would be a good fit for your tank.


Thanks for the info. Everything sounds good but I was planning on using my substrate/plants from my current 10 gallon in my 16. My substrate is Flora-Max/Sand mixture, so I don't think that'd work for shell dwellers.

Are there any other Cichlid options available to me?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know what Flora-Max is like but do you think it will not work for shellies because it's too coarse? 
I think a 16-gallon is very small for anything else besides shell-dwellers and you may be limited to only a few types of shellies.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

german blue rams


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!

I'd like to upgrade to a 16 gallon still and was thinking I could put Bolivian Rams in it. Here's what I was thinking:

Aquarium 16G Bowfront:
http://www.petsmart....NotAvailInUS/No

Substrate 3/4s this:
http://www.petsmart....NotAvailInUS/No

Substrate 1/4 this (because I have half a bag left):
http://www.petsmart....NotAvailInUS/No

Plenty of plants
Three pieces of driftwood

Would I be able to keep Bolivian Rams in a 16 gallon? If so, how many?

Would you the mix of sand/gravel be acceptable?

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

I second the blue rams.


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

So Bolivian Rams would simply not work?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

+3 on the German blue ram. 
Also, I think the Bolivian Ram grow a bit larger than the German blue ram and the 16 gallon may be too small? The other suggestion of apistogramma is also a good one. A few years ago, I had a pair of apisto cacatuoides in a 12-gallon and they spawned for me. Good luck.


----------

